# Second account with Rabodirect



## States (17 May 2007)

I have a joint account at Rabodirect with my wife and am wondering if I or she can open another account seperately ....and if so do you have to go through the whole application process again?

Anyone tried this?


----------



## ClubMan (17 May 2007)

Once any financial institution has your ID documentation you should be able to open new accounts without much hassle.


----------



## RaboDirect (17 May 2007)

Clubman is correct. You will need to complete an online registration application for a sole account [broken link removed]

Please complete the account opening wizard as normal including the anti-money laundering questions. When you print off your application form please note on the form that you already have a joint account and if you include your customer number from the joint account this will speed up processing. You will not be required to provide the proof of identity and address documents again. 

RaboDirect


----------



## KalEl (17 May 2007)

Does that mean you can have €30,000 on deposit with Rabo earning 5% interest-a joint a/c and two individual a/c's?


----------



## States (17 May 2007)

Thanks rabodirect for the prompt reply
How about if I want to open an account for my son who is 7 yrs of age?


----------



## ClubMan (17 May 2007)

KalEl said:


> Does that mean you can have €30,000 on deposit with Rabo earning 5% interest-a joint a/c and two individual a/c's?


I think it is based on a recollection of a previous thread on this issue. Or that could be with _NR _or one of the high rate regular saver accounts ...


----------



## RaboDirect (18 May 2007)

KalEl said:


> Does that mean you can have €30,000 on deposit with Rabo earning 5% interest-a joint a/c and two individual a/c's?


 
Just to be clear on this scenario: John and Joan Bloggs open a joint account and receive 5% on €10,000. John Bloggs then opens an individual account with €10,000 @ 5.0%. Joan Bloggs opens an individual accounts with €10,000 at 5.0%. This is possible as the accounts are all separate. 

Individual accounts - each customer can open 3 savings accounts under one subscription/customer number. However, if your aggregate balance exceeds €10,000 across the 3 accounts you will earn 5.0% on the combined balance and 3.75% thereafter. Rates are variable.


----------



## RaboDirect (18 May 2007)

States said:


> Thanks rabodirect for the prompt reply
> How about if I want to open an account for my son who is 7 yrs of age?


 
States this is possible. Go to [broken link removed] and complete the online application form for a minor account. You will need to send us a clear photocopy of your son's birth cert plus the usual proof of identity and address for yourself. If you are already a RaboDirect customer you don't need to give us the proof of address and identity, just the photocopy of the birth cert. It is also possible to nominate your son's minor account to receive Child Benefit - you just need to provide the Department of Social & Family Affairs the RaboDirect sort code and account number.


----------



## thos (18 May 2007)

RaboDirect said:


> Just to be clear on this scenario: John and Joan Individual accounts - each customer can open 3 savings accounts under one subscription/customer number. However, if your aggregate balance exceeds €10,000 across the 3 accounts you will earn 5.0% on the combined balance and 3.75% thereafter. Rates are variable.



Currently I have 20k in a single account. As a single person, can I open a second account, move 10k into it, and get 5% on each of the 10k balances in both accounts ?


----------



## ClubMan (18 May 2007)

thos said:


> Currently I have 20k in a single account. As a single person, can I open a second account, move 10k into it, and get 5% on each of the 10k balances in both accounts ?


Not according to what _RaboDirect _posted above.


----------



## Hans (18 May 2007)

I am amazed anyone can open a Rabo account after numerous correspondent  with them and as my tax system as self employed was not exactly what they requested they could not process my application.  I have changed their name to Robot direct as I am convinced it is just Robots at the end of the line!!! I have opened a few other accounts with their Competitors and had no problems - I have to wonder at the caliber  of person they have working for them!!


----------



## ClubMan (18 May 2007)

I've opened two accounts with them no problem. What do you mean by _"my tax system as self employed was not exactly what they requested"_?


----------



## Hans (18 May 2007)

I was employed by company outside this state but payed my own tax so tax form was they requested was not what most people would supply they couldn't seem to cope with this and talking on phone with them was the most frustrating  experience as I felt i was talking to monkey grinder and couldn't get to talk to the monkey!!! or is it the other way round - so I'll just use Robot.


----------



## ClubMan (18 May 2007)

Hans said:


> I felt i was talking to monkey grinder


----------



## monkeyboy (18 May 2007)

Are these accs (5%) similar (or are they) to a current acc in that I can have my 10k in it and have DDs setup to come out of it and into it?


----------



## RaboDirect (18 May 2007)

monkeyboy said:


> Are these accs (5%) similar (or are they) to a current acc in that I can have my 10k in it and have DDs setup to come out of it and into it?


 
We do not operate current accounts with ATM cards, cheque books etc. The RaboDirect Savings Account does not faciliate outward Direct Debits. 
Please see our FAQ's [broken link removed] for more information.


----------

